# JDBC optional package. Wie installieren?



## Macro (14. Apr 2006)

Hi, ich hab mal wieder ne Frage   

Ich muss das "JDBC optional package for CDC/Foundation Profile" auf dem PDA zum laufen kriegen. 
Das erste Problem ist schon mal der Download, ich kann nur ein Source.zip finden, welches ich aber mit keinem Tool öffnen kann (angeblich defekt)? 
Und zweitens: wie installier ich das dann korrekt? Das ist doch eine Zusatzkomponente für die VM oder doch nur ein jar-Archiv?

Thx


----------



## Macro (19. Apr 2006)

So, also bei diesem Package handelt es sich nur um ein jar, welches man seiner Anwendung hinzufügen muss.
Allerdings muss man es erst noch selbst kompilieren und dabei gibts ein Problem mit _Timestamp.java_ (irgend was mit überschreiben???). Aber es geht auch ohne.

Hier mal ein kleines ant-skript für die Nicht-Linux-Make-Fraktion

```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> 
<project name="myTask" default="createJar" basedir="EUERVERZEICHNIS\cdcfoundation">
	
	<target name="init">
	    
		<mkdir dir="classes"/>
	</target>	
	
	<target name="compile" description="Compiles all *.java files" depends="init">
		<javac srcdir="src" destdir="classes" debug="yes">
			
			<include name="**/*.java"/>
			
			<exclude name="**/Timestamp.java"/>
		</javac>
	</target>
	
	<target name="createJar" depends="compile">
		<jar destfile="J2meOptionalJdbc.jar" basedir="classes"/>
	</target>
</project>
```


----------



## Gast (23. Aug 2006)

... timestamp geht schon du musst die compatibility auf 1.3 setzen!
in javac task noch target="1.3" und gut 
greets remo


----------



## irival (14. Nov 2006)

Kann mir jemand bitte genauer erklären, wie man JDBC OP zum laufen kriegt? Ich habe die java-Dateien runtergeladen und wie soll man die kompilieren?


----------

